

Microsoft's top coders talk about IDEs and Managed Code. - AndrewDucker
http://www.computerworld.com/s/article/9141465/Microsoft_s_top_developers_prefer_old_school_coding_methods

======
StrawberryFrog
Huh, I just watched the video of the talk referred to before coming here. It's
from the recent PDC09 conference <http://microsoftpdc.com/>

and the actual talk is here <http://microsoftpdc.com/Sessions/FT52>

I didn't find the talk that gripping, I think computerworld got most of the
high points, but added one glaring error: Managed code has been around for a
while, see <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Managed_code>

